# Billy Mays dies



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_obit_billy_mays


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

ahhh, what has the world come to? Who's is going to die next, any predictions? I'm going to miss those abnoxious Oxiclean commercials, he just started his own TV show called "Pitchmen" and now he's dead. Mj was the king of pop, Billy was the king of uh...........advertising and household products


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I really liked him,he had a great personality.everyone who met him said he was great.just from watching the show I could see he was a great guy.As for who's gonna die next,I vote for for Paris.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Draik41895 said:


> .....As for who's gonna die next,I vote for for Paris.


Paris....Hilton


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

damn i been a fan of pitchmen from day one. his little girl is only like4 give or take a year.

i think part of his charnm has allways been he seems just like a guy you would work with then go out with a cold one after work.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

KINGS CRYPT said:


> Paris....Hilton


thats the one!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

its scary to think of what will happen next. all the celebraties are dropping like flies. as for my prediction...

Michael Meyers. he's an ass in my opinion and we would all do a little better without him!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe the Sham-Wow guy will be next.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

The second celebrity trifecta has already been completed. Damn, they are dropping fast!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Maybe the Sham-Wow guy will be next.


billy is gonna come back and kill him in his dreams:voorhees:


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Famous people are dropping like flies lately. Excuse the pun, but damn its like all of a sudden the grim reapers everywhere. R.I.P Mr. May.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I cant believe it. I also really liked pitchman. Its weird when someone you see everday dies, its crazy how so many people have died lately!!!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Just slap some Mighty Puddy on him and he'll be fine 
Seriously, I can think of another pitchman since Ron Propeal that had a more name recognition. I even mentioned him a few shows ago.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

KINGS CRYPT said:


> ahhh, what has the world come to? Who's is going to die next, any predictions?


Clint Eastwood.


----------

